# Motivational Posters



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You've seen the Motivational posters and maybe those classic Demotivational posters, but now you can make your own!










Flickr Toys for your Digital Camera


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

That's cool







Or is it Cold
















Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is great Y-Guy.

To bad that isn't a Chevy pull that Raptor!!!









Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Bill.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good one Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Great Pictures Steve and Bill

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> To bad that isn't a Chevy pull that Raptor!!!


I figure if the Power Stroke Diesel Ford is good enough for this man its good enough for me







hehe


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice pics









Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bill it must have lost your pic, did you just copy it from the site or upload it to your own?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Bill it must have lost your pic, did you just copy it from the site or upload it to your own?
> [snapback]78145[/snapback]​


I edited my original post and I guess it's gone now, let me remake it.

Edit, Fixed.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> You've seen the Motivational posters and maybe those classic Demotivational posters, but now you can make your own!
> [snapback]77960[/snapback]​


WOW! I can't wait to play with this!!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Bill it must have lost your pic, did you just copy it from the site or upload it to your own?
> ...


It's not working for me again, anyone else? I'm just linking from the picture at their site. Everyone else doing the same?

Bill.

Edit







Please do not link directly to this image
OK Fixed again


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Way too cool.
















Thanks Y

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where do you find these things Y-Guy?

Please...keep them coming!


----------

